# Hello



## Renne (Mar 10, 2019)

I got divorced in 2012. I was married 21 years. It wasn't a good marriage. He is a narcissist and was emotionally and psychologically abusive. Then I discovered him cheating about 2 years before the end. I'm quite sure he was cheating before that but I wouldn't allow myself to acknowledge it. 
I'm still having a very hard time getting past everything. I don't love him and honestly hadn't for some time pre divorce. I'm just having a difficult time.
I thought I would reach out to people who might understand. So here I am.


----------



## Ellieperry (Mar 9, 2019)

Sorry to hear, but just confirms it was right thing to do going separate ways! Try and focus on all the good things in your life now and be greatful for each day that’s a new start for you. Focus on you now!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Living with a narcissist, cheater, abusive man who was supposed to have been your partner, friend, confidant, lover is quite a blow. It leaves holes in your soul. Do not wonder what you could have done to have made your marriage a success. Yes, you deserved better as did many who are here. Don't encompass 'what ifs', 'if onlys' 'why mes?'.

If you have not, I hope you will seek individual counseling. Work on yourself, find new friends, groups, hobbies, interests. Don't let him continue to live rent free in your head. Success (your happiness) is the best revenge.


----------

